# Need a little help SP800



## bking600 (Apr 30, 2014)

I recently installed the "450W" boss audio tube on my SP800...when i run the radio my battery light flashes and will eventually kill the bike...i can jump it off and it will run fine if i leave the radio off...charging system seems to be working fine when the radio is not in use...had the battery tested and they said it was good. Don't know what to do next? bike runs fine when radio is not in use...any help will be appreciated.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Power draw exceeds the charging output. Per the conversion table, 450 watts of 12 volt DC power usage convers to 37.5 amps. Not too many ATVs have that much output total.. let alone in reserve. Can't use it.


----------



## bking600 (Apr 30, 2014)

according to the specs on the radio, the true power consumption is 10 amps...seems to me like they wouldnt be selling so many of them and people giving good reviews if they didnt work on an ATV


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bking600 said:


> according to the specs on the radio, the true power consumption is 10 amps...seems to me like they wouldnt be selling so many of them and people giving good reviews if they didnt work on an ATV


 Right. But even at 10 amps, that's more then my Kawasaki has in reserve after powering the rest of the factory systems. I think I have 9 I can play with and 4.5 is already taken up with my backup light which isn't on hardly ever. My EZ Steer pulls 18 at full assist and if I am on it hard that takes about 45 seconds to pull my Shorai battery below 12.5 volts running which is where it auto-shuts down.

The only other thing it might be is its being powered through a circuit that can't take that extra load. Is it on an accessory wire of straight to the battery? Power it straight from the battery and see.


----------



## bking600 (Apr 30, 2014)

had battery tested by someone else and battery was bad...new battery and no issues...rode all day yesterday with radio on with no issues. Thanks for your help


----------

